# Merry Christmas / Feliz Navidad / Bom Natal / Счастливого Рождества / Joyeux Noël [etc.]



## EVAVIGIL

Best wishes to everybody at WordReference!




Eva


----------



## BocaJuniors

*A todos los foreros y moderadores, que el Creador derrame eternas bendiciones sobre ustedes y sus seres queridos; *
*y que el año nuevo esté lleno de salud, paz y prosperidad.*​ 

*Son los mejores y + sinceros deseos de un humilde servidor.*​
* Boca Juniors *​

​


----------



## Pirulin Pirulan

A todos los amigos foreros, a toda esta preciosa manga de locos obsesivos por el idioma y la ortografía, les digo que esta oración no por antigua deja de estar llena de significado.

*¡¡¡FELIZ NAVIDAD PARA TODOS!!!*​


----------



## NHHL

Dear everyone!

- May you all have a happy Christmas with your family and friends! 

Best wishes,

NHHL


----------



## piraña utria

There’re no words to express my fulfillment and gladness for being a member of such a Forum.
 
Thanks and my best wishes to all of you in these days, especially to whom have been tremendously patient and kind during the whole year with my English and…my struggling behavior.
 
God bless you, foristas. Merry Christmas, from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Je vous souhaite a tout le monde un joyeux Noël, pis une très bonne et heureuse année.  Bonne chance pour notre prochain voyage autours de notre soleil!

Merry Christmas!  iFeliz Navidad!


----------



## irene.acler

Buon Natale a tutti


----------



## Tagarela

Feliz Natal a todos os membros! Que o fórum continue ajudando os membros a aprender línguas!

ps: In the next year I'll do my best to give less work to moderators


----------



## Trisia

I'd also like to wish you all a very joyeux Noël, and a new year filled with blessings y felicidad. 

Crăciun fericit à tout le monde!


----------



## ewie

*Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all (and sundry, let's not forget sundry.)*



Tagarela said:


> ps: In the next year I'll do my best to give less work to moderators


_I'll be keeping my fingers crossed, Taga_


----------



## emm1366

Un *feliz año nuevo* para todos los amantes del foro y un saludo muy especial para Piraña Utria que me hizo recordar que somos humanos. A veces parecemos máquinas o participantes de un concurso "Al que responda mejor o más rápido".   

Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

Feliz Navidad/felices días festivos y un año 2009 (y los que le siguen) muy exitoso para todos ustedes. Es un placer ser parte de este foro tan ameno. 
Muchas gracias por su paciencia y por sus aportaciones.
Mis mejores deseos hoy y siempre,
Alma Shofner

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays and a very successful 2009 (and the following years too) for all of you. It is a pleasure to be part of this nice forum.
Thank you very much for your patience and for your posts.
My best wishes always,
Alma Shofner


----------



## lablady

*Merry Christmas, Happy New Year, Happy Holidays, and *(fill in the blank with the greeting of your choice) , *to all, and to all a good night*.*



			
				Tagarela said:
			
		

> ps: In the next year I'll do my best to give less work to moderators


In the next year I promise to give _more_ work to moderators.  Oops! Did I say that out loud?  I'm joking,... really I am!

* With apologies to Clement Clark Moore for plagiarizing and then butchering his line.


----------



## Tampiqueña

_¡Feliz Navidad/Felices Fiestas!_​ 
Espero que todos gocen de una Noche de Paz en compañía de sus seres queridos.

Siempre los acompañan mis mejores deseos y están presentes en mi pensamiento y en mi corazón.

Un abrazo enorme,

Tampiqueña


----------



## bibliolept

Happy holidays to all.

May you be safe, warm, and over-hugged (if there is such a thing). Enjoy every minute that you can.

And as the new year draws near, count the blessings of this year, remember that one good day is worth ten bad ones, and one day with friends and loved ones is a miracle with which nothing can compete.


----------



## Hermocrates

*** Nollaig shona agus Athbhliain faoi mhaise daoibh go léir!***​* 
*Rye​*

*​


----------



## Pinairun

Muchísimas gracias, Pirulín.
Igualmente, ¡Feliz Navidad!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Probablemente nos vayan a cerrar el hilo por no tener nada que ver con el propósito de este foro; antes que eso suceda, aprovecho para desearles a todos una muy feliz Navidad y un próspero 2009.

Y para tratar de evitar el inminente cierre del hilo: ¿cómo se dice en sus respectivos países? 

Feliz Navidad
Felices Fiestas
Felices Pascuas

Tal vez haya más opciones; por acá es Feliz Navidad.


----------



## El escoces

I can't think of anywhere else to post this.

Since I am far from home, and it has just passed midnight, and the skies over Buenos Aires are full of fireworks, and I'm feeling just a touch homesick, I'd like to wish all of you *Nollaig Chridheil agus Bliadhna Mhath Ur* - Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year in Scots Gaelic.


----------



## Oh là là

Joyeux Noël et meilleurs voeux à tous les participants du forum!


----------



## xqby

You guys spell holidays all kinds of weird ways. I hope that they are happy no matter which sort of goofiness you pick though.


----------



## AngelEyes

*Merry Christmas, everyone!*

*I wish you all the wonderful gifts of peace and happiness*
*today and in the coming year.*

*Mike Kellogg:*

*A special holiday thanks to you most of all!*

*In the world you've created here,*
*we can come together*
*to learn and to share.*

*Blessings to one and all.*

*AngelEyes*
​


----------



## Pinairun

Zorionak eta urte berri on! 
Eskerrik asko denei.
Euskal Herritik.


¡Felicidades y buen Año Nuevo!
Muchas gracias a todos.
Desde el País Vasco (España)


----------



## fsabroso

_Con mucho cariño para todos ustedes amigos _
 
_¡Feliz Navidad!_​


----------



## mirx

Pues ya sólo faltaba yo, que al igual que los demás me uno para desearles a todos los que participamos en este foro qué tengamos un Navidad llena de júbilo y esperanza, y que aprovechemos estos días para reflexionar sobre nuestras acciones y evaluar nuestros projectos y prioridades.

Un abrazo bien fuertotote a todos y mis mejores deseos.

Gracias.

Thanks to all and everyone in this forum, this is my third Christmas with all of you and I couldn't be gladder. May these holidays bring up the best in all of us, and may the spirit of Christmas serve to reinforce the values of tolerance, respect, acceptance, and all the good things that let us humans dwell in peace with each other.

Thanking you all.


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Felices Fiestas para todos.*
*Un abrazo*
*Silvia*


----------



## Topsie

*Happy Christmas everybody*(for yesterday!)... and for today!


----------



## chics

Felices fiestas y buen año nuevo a todos.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

*Buon Natale a tutti!*
(Ancora in ritardo)

*Felice Anno Nuovo!*

​


----------



## amistad2008

¡Felices fiestas a todos los del foro!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

feliz navidad a todos...y por si no entro mas que reciban el a;o con mucha paz, salud y proseridad..

Se les quiere.

Un abrazo
rosangelus
​


----------



## Elizabeth Soledad Muñoz

*Una muy feliz navidad a todos y un optimo año nuevo!!!!*
*quiero aprovechar de agradecerles a todos los que me ayudaron, mil gracias por la paciencia y simpatia.*

*Que este nuevo año que se viene les sea muy prospero y repleto de amor, paz y salud!!!!!!*


*Feliz Natal e muitas felicidades no ano de 2009!!!*


----------

